# Google Preparing iPad Rival



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://gizmodo.com/5514989/google-preparing-ipad-rival



> Confirming the rumors, and after dismissing the iPad as nothing more than a large phone, Google is getting ready its own tablet computer. At least, that was what Google CEOand Steve Jobs' own personal JudasEric Schmidt is saying.


.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I am all for competition, iPhone OS 4.0 would never have come without Android being around! Good job Google, give Apple a run for its money.


----------



## Stephen47 (Oct 4, 2002)

iPad isn't even a phone. What is it really good for?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Stephen47 said:


> iPad isn't even a phone. What is it really good for?


Batting practice






.


----------

